# Harford Chalk Mine, 01/2012



## billyaldred (Jan 23, 2012)

Harford chalk mine 22/01/2012 Some pics I took, Will be going up there again to get a few more pics when i have more time next week, Hopefully do some light painting too. 




























































































Let me know what you think.


----------



## mabsky (Jan 29, 2012)

Brilliant !!! nice find


----------



## manof2worlds (Jan 30, 2012)

Great pics - I live close to this site and have been in quite a few times by myself and with my explore chum, Black Shuck - we were in there only last weekend. Good you found the surveyors engravings, some of which go back to the 1930's. Have you been to Newmarket Road and seen the lime kiln as well as the mine?

You can find my first report HERE


----------



## billyaldred (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks, Yeah I have been speaking to black shuck recently, Its great down there hopefully going again soon! I haven't been to the Newmarket road one or seen the lime kiln would love to, Have been trying to find where abouts they are but not having much luck yet! 

Love your photos of the mine!

Thanks


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice shots billy boy..... some cool lightpainting there I think.


----------



## manof2worlds (Jan 30, 2012)

billyaldred said:


> Love your photos of the mine!



Cheers. PM me and we'll sort something out for Newmarket Road.


----------



## ccolumbus (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice stuff! Crazy to see the 'tagging' by old workers (I'm assuming) back in the 50s! Were the walls quite high? I can't quite tell from your photos? Also, sorry if this sounds like a dumb question, but what did you mean by 'light painting'?


----------



## billyaldred (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey ccolumbus,

The walls were pretty high, well im 6ft 4 and had no trouble walking through there lmao!

Light painting, you do a long exposure shot say about 15 seconds and shine your torch on the areas you want to be lit up in your photo.

search it on google it will explain it alot better that me 

Thanks


----------



## ccolumbus (Feb 16, 2012)

Ahhh gotcha. I might need to get a tripod for that then! 
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## krela (Feb 16, 2012)

ccolumbus said:


> Ahhh gotcha. I might need to get a tripod for that then!
> Cheers for sharing!



Yep, a tripod is an absolute necessity.


----------



## Landsker (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks good that.


----------

